# KENTUCKY (PROOF CLAD) Quarter



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

I know it may seem like I'm workin alot on quarters right now but this is over the last few days, in between casting snakeskins and other things. So I thought I would share with you a proof clad Kentucky quarter.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy Hell man!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

I kinda figured you would like that!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW  thats a lot of work!! Very nice!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah that dad gum fence was a doozy.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW! Awesome! Outstanding!  Sorry, the correct words completely fail me at this time.  How about fantastic? Nah, that aint it either.
Charles


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

you guys kill me with all that! LOL, but thanks for supportive words!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## captbogy (Aug 14, 2011)

Seamus, that's just unbelivable work!  WOW!


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty sweet, that fence looks like it took some time.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 14, 2011)

That's cool. But to nerve racking for me. Do you have some type of jig you use when cutting them quarters?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah I use a jig that I got from a scroll saw magazine

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Finatic (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a great job, as are all the rest you have posted. I hope I'm in line for a corrupticut (CT) quarter at some point. Awesome work!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 14, 2011)

Two more double shots of "107 Antique Old Weller" Kentucky's finest straight bourbon just to calm my nerves thinking about scrolling that fence.
Seamus you must stop this or Dee's going to make me attend AA meetings.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

thats hilarious Roy! that fence was very fragile to say the least

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Aug 14, 2011)

Correct me but isn't it against the law to deface government property ??  The Kentucky quarter looks great and a lot of work I'm sure.   

Al


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 14, 2011)

Alton Slaughter said:


> Correct me but isn't it against the law to deface government property ??  The Kentucky quarter looks great and a lot of work I'm sure.
> 
> Al



Al, That is popular misinterpretation of the law. In short, that would be correct if i were to alter the value of the coin for a higher amount, and try to pass it off for such amount. The fact that I am removing these coins from circulation is all that matters. I can do whatever I want at this point as far as cutting goes! Think about it, people make jewelry, belt buckles, all kinds of stuff using coins and have for years and years, heck, you can even pay fifty cents to smash a penny!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 14, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Alton Slaughter said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me but isn't it against the law to deface government property ?? The Kentucky quarter looks great and a lot of work I'm sure.
> ...


 
Well, heck if you're selling them for $.25 (you know not altering the value of the coin) put me down for a few.:biggrin:

If you had a quarter for every one of these you did....wait never mind.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 14, 2011)

That is incredible. Words fail me as well.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 14, 2011)

Seamus, that is a sweet looking Quarter, as many as you're doing I sure hope you use some type Elbow support, it might not be too bad now, but about 60 to 65 all that short stroke sawing with a jewelers saw will turn into something similar to Tennis Elbow, after close to 30 years doing Silversmith work, my right elbow sure knows about it. I guess though if a feller was rich enough they could get a nice GOOD quality saw like a Hegner (sp) or RBI Hawk and make life easier and less damaging.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 14, 2011)

Outstanding work as usual!


----------



## BSea (Aug 14, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Well, heck if you're selling them for $.25 (you know not altering the value of the coin) put me down for a few.:biggrin:
> 
> If you had a quarter for every one of these you did....wait never mind.


Yeah, the quarter is still only 25¢, but the price of the brass tube goes way up.:wink:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 15, 2011)

bitshird, the scroll saw is a wonderful thing!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Fred (Aug 15, 2011)

Seamus ... Excellent scroll saw work. May I ask where do you buy your blades from and which size ones do you use?

Keep up the excellent work on your quarters as it seems to keep Ole Roy in drinking mode! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

Fred said:


> Seamus ... Excellent scroll saw work. May I ask where do you buy your blades from and which size ones do you use?



They are just regular ol' scroll saw blades:biggrin::wink:


----------

